# maxima navigation discovered



## greggyd12 (Sep 19, 2011)

I just bought a 2011 and decided not to get the navigation pkg. (minding my budget). I kinda regret it now but I did find a company that offers a upgrade package. It was kinda cool to find out that they said it keeps all my factory features and makes my LCD touchscreen for the navigation. I am gonna dig a little deeper but if anyone is interested I can send you what I know. 

This car is FAST!!!


----------



## Jared700 (Sep 25, 2011)

Does the navigation come with the backup monitor? I have a '11 Nissan Maxima S and having a navi and backup monitor would be great.... BTW do you know anyone who sells leather seat covers???


----------



## greggyd12 (Sep 19, 2011)

yes it does have a back up camera input. You just have to make sure you have the color LCD screen which it sounds like you do. The company I found was GCH. The guy there was really cool and helped me with the installation to where I did it in about 1 hour. When I was done I got full touchscreen navi and a cool, reverse triggered back up camera input! I added my own camera but everything linked thru the factory screen. You can't even tell anything had been done! He also sold it to me for 900 bucks! Thats a steal! I can get you his number if you want it.


----------



## quintinclark (Jul 19, 2014)

Hey, I can I have the contact information to GCH. I have 2010 Nissan maxima and I'm looking to have navi installed but keep my factory look. You can email the contact information as well if you don't mind [email protected]


----------



## kiwi2g2 (Feb 11, 2015)

*2010 Maxima Navi Upgrade*

Hello,

I would love the contact info for GCH as well. I'm looking to do exactly what you did to your maxima and upgrade to the navi package but keep the factory look.

[email protected]

Thanks in advance


----------

